# At Home Pedicure



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Just found out that my favorite Dubai company, Brush and Co., is closing down for 3 months and I'm overdue for a manicure/pedicure. Does anyone know any other companies that come to your home for services like this?

I'll miss you Brush and Co. Hope you do really re-open.


----------



## aysem (May 7, 2012)

I was also using Brush&co and really surprised about the news.
I now found another company called feel pink providing the same services. Had an appointment on Friday and the girls showed up on time and they were good.
And they told me that almost all brush&co employees are now in Feel Pink. 
Prices are the same and minimum spend is also same as 150 dhs. The phone numbers are 0 55 4080100 and 04 3688663.


----------

